
Average Doesn't Always Exist - kimh
http://kimh.github.io/blog/en/average-dne/
======
Safety1stClyde
A mathematician might say that an average exists for the amount you can win
for n games for the second game, but it doesn't converge to a limit as n goes
to infinity.

~~~
kimh
> it doesn't converge to a limit as n goes to infinity.

Yes, I think this is more precise way to describe what is happening. I should
update the article. But, average that doesn't converge is not a really average
in normal sense, so the statement of "average doesn't exist" is not totally
wrong?

~~~
Safety1stClyde
I don't think it is wrong at all, I was just rephrasing it.

